# GiK to Canada? taxes and fees?



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

I know Gik ships to Canada, what I need to know is how much misc. charges and taxes did our Canadian friends pay to get panels from Gik.


----------



## alexadams77 (Aug 4, 2007)

I've used this website quite a few times and it has worked wonders. It hasn't been dead on yet, but it's not off by much at all ($20 or so).

http://www.thefinalcost.com/shipments/calculate/


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

whoa, thanks! guess a lot of Canadians have the same question


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

gik products are made in the USA right?


----------



## Glenn Kuras (Sep 7, 2006)

Yes sir, from the ground up! :yes:

Glenn


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you ship anything using UPS or Fedex you will pay a flat rate brokerage fee of $55 if its under $1000 and then GST and PST if applicable.
Shipping Canada post/US Post you pay a flat rate of $5 and the usual GST/PST but for larger items like receivers the shipping is far more expensive so UPS and Fedex is cheaper in the end.


----------

